# I got a job in billing :)



## Birdie625 (Feb 10, 2013)

I did my CPC exam in Dec. 2012** and passed...and have been looking since.  I was at the point of thinking I couldn't keep up with the expenses of the books, courses, etc. and thought just get a job in a larger company and work way up.

The new job I will be starting in March is a billing position which required more of an accounting background, which for me, is stronger than my coding knowledge.  THEY stressed keeping up with ICD-10 and classes etc.

I did tell interveiwers that I was billing for a DC (like 7 codes total) and didnt overplay my abilities, and it all worked out... 

I am excited and am very PROUD to be an AAPC CPC-A!!  It is a never ending learning 'battle', but hey, who doesn't love a good challenge!    After all, isn't that what coding is?

****
CORRECTION: Got cpc-a in dec .11 (not 2012)


----------



## Babsss (Feb 10, 2013)

*job well done*

Good luck in your new job.  Well Done


----------



## CyndiBrennan (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations on getting a new job!! I am so happy for you! Thank you for posting this, as it gives us all some much needed hope.

- Cyndi B.


----------



## ollielooya (Feb 15, 2013)

You are one lucky new employee!!  Working billing is an invaluable asset to a coder---In my opinion even more valuable with this set of skills than without.  They are mutually complimentary and I can't tell you how much my coding capabilities benefited from the billing experience!!!  It's a great way to start and you'll not regret it one bit....


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

